# * Ausgabe (passwort)



## avenger2099 (19. Mai 2005)

BS: Windows XP
Compiler: MVC++ V 6.
Konsolen Anwendung
__________________________

Hy ich bräuchte den Code damit eine Eingabe wie z.B. bei Passwörtern, in Sternchen auf
dem Bildschirm ausgeben wird.


----------



## Ives (19. Mai 2005)

Hiho,
fertige codes gibt' hier ned!
Aber ein ansatz wäre es das mit der funktion getch()  [in iostream.h] zu machen, dann wird allerdings gar nichts angezeigt.
Greez Ives


----------



## Tobias K. (19. Mai 2005)

moin



```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>


int main()
{
	char temp;
	char passwort[10];
	int index = 0;

	while((temp = getch()) != 13)
	{
		printf("*");
		passwort[index++] = temp;
		passwort[index] = '\0';
	}

	return 0;
}
```
So im Prinzip würde ich es machen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## avenger2099 (19. Mai 2005)

cool danke das ist genau das was ich gebraucht habe


----------



## robofreak (20. Juni 2006)

#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>

int main()
{
	char temp;
	char passwort[10];
	int index = 0;

	while((temp = getch()) != 13)
	{
		printf("*");
		passwort[index++] = temp;
		passwort[index] = '\0';
	}

	return 0;
}







bei diesem code klappt eigenlich alles. ich sehe sogar die sternchen wenn ich tippe.
aber wenn ich auf backspace drücke sehe ich auch sternchen anstatt das die buchstaben entfernt werden und es passiert nichts wenn ich auf enter drücke umdas passwort zu bestätigen.

kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab?

danke


----------



## Tobias K. (20. Juni 2006)

moin




> aber wenn ich auf backspace drücke sehe ich auch sternchen anstatt das die buchstaben entfernt werden


Du scheinst keine Ahnung zu haben, was du da tust.



> und es passiert nichts wenn ich auf enter drücke umdas passwort zu bestätigen.


Du scheinst wieder keine Ahnung zu haben, was du da tust. Was sollte denn passieren? Der Code ist danach zu Ende!



> kann mir jemand sagen was ich falsch gemacht hab?


Zuerst einmal hast du Vergessen deine Shift-Taste zu benutzen als du deinen letzten Beitrag geschrieben hast.
Und dann solltest du erstmal versuchen zu verstehen was du da tust.


mfg
Tobias


----------



## robofreak (21. Juni 2006)

Hätte ich Ahnung davon / würde ich verstehen was der fehler ist, würde ich hier keine Beiträge schreiben um nachzufragen  

Aber mit der Shift-Tasten-Benutzung hast du Recht. Sorry.

mfg 
robofreak


----------



## Schlubl (18. September 2006)

Tobias K. hat gesagt.:
			
		

> moin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo

Aber wie macht man jetzt das er das Passwort kontrolliert?


----------



## KrokantKrockete (16. Juli 2007)

*pw kontrolle*

#include <stdio.h>
#include <conio.h>
#include <string.h>

int main()
{
	char temp;
        char richtigesPw[] = "123kotze";
	char eingabePw[10];
	int index = 0;

	while((temp = getch()) != 13)
	{
		printf("*");
		passwort[index++] = temp;
		passwort[index] = '\0';
	}
        if(strcmp(richtigesPw,eingabePw)==0){
                printf("richtiges Passwort");
        }else{
                printf("falsches Passwort");
        }
	return 0;
}


----------



## Philipp9494 (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo.

Ich schätze du solltest als erstes einmal richtig C/C++ lernen.

lg

Philipp9494


----------

